# networkmanager : is it possible to blacklist a SSID?

## magowiz

Hi,

at home I can actually see a certain number (3-4) of AP, one of them is mine but another is an unprotected network which is not mine, about the other 2,  I would like to blacklist the unprotected network using nm-applet. 

Is it possible ?

----------

## d2_racing

Good question actually.

Right now I don't know the answer, but I will double check this thread if anyone has the answer  :Razz: 

----------

## magowiz

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Good question actually.
> 
> Right now I don't know the answer, but I will double check this thread if anyone has the answer 

 

Do you think that adding that SSID to favourite networks and disable the "connect automatically" checkbox would do the trick ?

----------

## John R. Graham

Don't know whether this mechanism exists in baselayout-1 but, in baselayout-2 with openrc,

```
...

# You can define blacklisted Access Points in the same way

#blacklist_aps=( "ESSID 1" "ESSID 2" )

#blacklist_aps_eth0=( "ESSID 3" ESSID 4" )

...
```

Look at wireless.example, which contains loads of, well, examples.  :Smile: 

- John

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, but since he use a networkmanager, I think that the configuration file will be use.

----------

